# [Gelöst]Drucker HP DeskJet 500C druckt nicht

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich habe unter Gentoo in einer VirtualBox den Drucker HP DeskJet 500C

als 

```
parallel:/dev/usb/lp0 

mit dem Treiber:  HP Deskjet 500c, hpcups 3.12.10a (color, 2-sided printing) 
```

 installiert.

Der Drucker ist mit einem USB/Parallel-Kabel angeschlossen.

Beim Drucken einer Testseite wird mir als Druckerstatus gemeldet:

```
HP_DeskJet_500C Der Drucker "HP_DeskJet_500C" ist möglicherweise nicht angeschlossen.
```

```
gentoo_VM ~ # emerge -pvq net-print/hplip net-print/cups

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.5.2-r4  USE="X acl dbus filters jpeg kerberos ldap pam png python ssl threads tiff usb -avahi -debug -gnutls -java -perl (-selinux) -slp -static-libs -xinetd" LINGUAS="de -da -es -eu -fi -fr -id -it -ja -ko -nl -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -zh -zh_TW" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-3.12.10a  USE="X hpcups kde libnotify (policykit) qt4 -doc -fax -hpijs -libusb0 -minimal -parport -scanner -snmp -static-ppds" 

 * IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

```
gentoo_VM ~ # zgrep USB_PRINTER /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set
```

```
gentoo_VM ~ # ls -lha /var/spool/cups/

insgesamt 128K

drwx--x--- 3 root lp   4,0K 26. Jan 08:58 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4,0K 20. Jan 15:23 ..

-rw------- 1 root lp    718 22. Jan 14:08 c00001

-rw------- 1 root lp    717 22. Jan 16:49 c00002

-rw------- 1 root lp    717 23. Jan 11:23 c00003

-rw------- 1 root lp    738 22. Jan 21:32 c00004

-rw------- 1 root lp    738 23. Jan 08:46 c00005

-rw------- 1 root lp    718 23. Jan 11:35 c00006

-rw------- 1 root lp    734 26. Jan 08:52 c00007

-rw------- 1 root lp    630 24. Jan 10:53 c00008

-rw------- 1 root lp    630 24. Jan 10:55 c00009

-rw------- 1 root lp    630 24. Jan 10:57 c00010

-rw------- 1 root lp    633 24. Jan 13:17 c00011

-rw------- 1 root lp    636 24. Jan 17:18 c00012

-rw------- 1 root lp    629 24. Jan 17:18 c00013

-rw------- 1 root lp    633 25. Jan 11:37 c00014

-rw------- 1 root lp    633 25. Jan 11:40 c00015

-rw------- 1 root lp    633 25. Jan 11:41 c00016

-rw------- 1 root lp    633 25. Jan 12:16 c00017

-rw------- 1 root lp    717 25. Jan 12:10 c00018

-rw------- 1 root lp    629 25. Jan 21:37 c00019

-rw------- 1 root lp    633 25. Jan 22:11 c00020

-rw------- 1 root lp    629 25. Jan 22:11 c00021

-rw------- 1 root lp    630 25. Jan 21:56 c00022

-rw------- 1 root lp    629 26. Jan 08:58 c00023

-rw-r----- 1 root lp    273 23. Jan 11:41 d00007-001

-rw-r----- 1 root lp    273 24. Jan 10:53 d00008-001

-rw-r----- 1 root lp    273 24. Jan 10:54 d00009-001

-rw-r----- 1 root lp    273 24. Jan 10:56 d00010-001

-rw-r----- 1 root lp    273 25. Jan 21:56 d00022-001

-rw-r----- 1 root lp    273 26. Jan 08:57 d00023-001

drwxrwx--T 2 root lp   4,0K 26. Jan 08:56 tmp
```

Das Fehlerprotokoll zeigt:

```

...

E [26/Jan/2013:10:33:08 +0100] Returning IPP client-error-not-authorized for Print-Job (ipp://localhost:631/printers/HP_DeskJet_500C) from localhost

E [26/Jan/2013:10:34:55 +0100] Bad request line "%16%03%01" from localhost!
```

Woran kann das liegen?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Mon Jan 28, 2013 3:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Erkennt Dein kernel denn den Drucker überhaupt? 

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass Gentoo in einer virtuellen Maschine läuft? Schleift diese die USB-Ports richtig durch? Funktionieren andere USB-Geräte in Deinem Gentoo?

Was sagt 'dmesg | grep lp'?

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Erkennt Dein kernel denn den Drucker überhaupt?

 

Wie stelle ich das fest?

 *Quote:*   

> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass Gentoo in einer virtuellen Maschine läuft? Schleift diese die USB-Ports richtig durch? Funktionieren andere USB-Geräte in Deinem Gentoo?

 

Ja, in einer VirtualBox und die USB-Ports dürften auch funktionieren. Mein HP Color LaserJet 2600n und das USB-Floppy jedenfalls werden erkannt und funktionieren auch.

 *Quote:*   

> Was sagt 'dmesg | grep lp'?

 

```
# dmesg | grep lp

On node 0 totalpages: 229026

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3992.34 BogoMIPS (lpj=19961700)
```

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Sun Jan 27, 2013 8:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Was sagt 'dmesg | grep lp'? 
> 
> Keine Ausgabe.

 

Hmm .. dann wird der Drucker wohl wirklich nicht erkannt. Ich habe leider gerade keinen Drucker zur Hand, den ich an die Kiste klemmen könnte, da hier alles über Netz läuft.

Was ist das denn für ein Adapter? USB am PC und dann ein Stecker auf parallel und dann mit einem Parallelkabel vom Drucker verbunden?

Und wie kommt cups auf sowas? 

```
parallel:/dev/usb/lp0
```

Hast Du das eingegeben, oder hat er das so erkannt? Hier müsste mal kurz jemand mit USB-Drucker aushelfen, müsste der Port nicht /dev/ulpt0 heissen?

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist das denn für ein Adapter? USB am PC und dann ein Stecker auf parallel und dann mit einem Parallelkabel vom Drucker verbunden?
> 
> Und wie kommt cups auf sowas? 

 

Na ein Kabel, was auf der einen Seite USB und auf der anderen Parallel hat. Das funktioniert unter anderen Distros deinwandfrei.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> parallel:/dev/usb/lp0
> ```
> ...

 

Das habe ich so eingegeben. Es funktioniert unter anderen Distros  problemlos. Allerdings mußte ich unter aptosid z.B.folgenden Eintrag in /etc/modules  machen:

```
# /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.

#

# This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded

# at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.

# Parameters can be specified after the module name.

usblp

lp
```

Aber das gibt es ja unter Gentoo nicht.

Es muß an dem Modul lp bzw. usblp liegen.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

Naja, ich weiß schon, was ein USB-Parallel-Adpater ist. Die Frage ist, welches Ende davon steckt im Rechner?

Und das mit dem Modulen wurde Dir ja in einem anderen Thread schon ausführlich erklärt. Gucke halt nach, ob von Deinem Deskjet in 'dmesg' irgendwas auftaucht und wenn nicht, dann kümmere Dich darum, dass die entsprechenden Treiber im Kernel vorhanden sind ... entweder fix, oder als Modul. Wenn's nicht drin ist, baue Dir einen neuen Kernel ... 

und das Argment "ich scheue einen Kernelneubau" zieht unter Gentoo nicht.

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Naja, ich weiß schon, was ein USB-Parallel-Adpater ist. Die Frage ist, welches Ende davon steckt im Rechner?

 

Das USB-Ende.

 *Quote:*   

> Gucke halt nach, ob von Deinem Deskjet in 'dmesg' irgendwas auftaucht und wenn nicht, dann kümmere Dich darum, dass die entsprechenden Treiber im Kernel vorhanden sind ... entweder fix, oder als Modul. Wenn's nicht drin ist, baue Dir einen neuen Kernel ... 
> 
> .

 

Ich meine, daß mit dem USE-Flag usb CUPS und hplip die Unterstützung geliefert wird, wenn 

```
~ $ zgrep USB_PRINTER /proc/config.gz 

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set
```

offensichtlich im Kernel das nicht gesetzt ist.

```
~ $ dmesg

...

usb 2-2: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci_hcd

usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1a86, idProduct=7584

usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-2: Product: USB2.0-Print 
```

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, das sieht schwer danach aus, dass die Unterstützung im Kernel nicht aktiviert ist. Dann kann das auch nicht funktionieren.

Na, dann mal ran an die Kernelconfig  :Smile: 

Edit: Du hast ja schon eine funktionierende Kernel in /proc/config.gz .. die kannst Du als Ausgangsbasis nehmen und fügst nur die USB-Printer-Konfiguration hinzu ...

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, nur beachte wenn du nun das usblp Modul CONFIG_USB_PRINTER aus dem Kernel versuchen möchtest, das dann cups mit USE="-usb" gebaut werden muss (ansonsten beißen sich die beiden USB-Subsysteme).

(Wie auch schon in diesem Beitrag angemerkt )

Das cups Ebuild prüft beim mergen auch auf vorhandene USB_PRINTER Settings im Kernel, und gibt ggf Hinweise dazu aus die beachtet werden sollten.

Also nochmals kurz zusammengefasst:

Entweder das usblp Modul CONFIG_USB_PRINTER aus dem Kernel

oder cups mit USE="usb"

aber bitte nicht beides zusammen.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also nochmals kurz zusammengefasst:
> 
> Entweder das usblp Modul CONFIG_USB_PRINTER aus dem Kernel
> ...

 

Ok. - dann ist mir der Weg mit dem USE-Flag doch der einfachere, aber leider funktioniert das nicht.

Immer noch:

```
HP_DeskJet_500C Der Drucker "HP_DeskJet_500C" ist möglicherweise nicht angeschlossen.
```

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na, dann mal ran an die Kernelconfig 
> 
> Edit: Du hast ja schon eine funktionierende Kernel in /proc/config.gz .. die kannst Du als Ausgangsbasis nehmen und fügst nur die USB-Printer-Konfiguration hinzu ...

 

Ja, dann möchte ich mal die Kernelconfig versuchen;

mache ich da:

```
genkernel all 
```

oder sollte ich vielleicht folgende Befehlszeile wählen:

```
genkernel --menuconfig --splash --install --mountboot --symlink --save-config --kernname=xxx   all
```

Gemäß obiger Befehlszeile

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER aktiviert mit 'M'. Und dann noch die /boot/grub/menu.lst auf den neuen Kernel angepaßt.

```
gentoo_VM ~ # zgrep USB_PRINTER /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m
```

```
# dmesg | grep lp 

On node 0 totalpages: 229026

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3994.27 BogoMIPS (lpj=19971380)

usblp 2-2:1.0: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x1A86 pid 0x7584

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp
```

und es druckt ohne daß ich das USE-Flag 'usb' aus USE in /etc/portage/make.conf rausgenomen  sowie cups danach erneut installiert habe - wieso das?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

Tja Hanisch, wer weiss das schon? Du hattest teilweise üblen Mix aus USE-Flags und Einträgen in /etc/portage/package.use.  :Smile:  Vielleicht hast Du CUPS zu der Zeit neu gebaut, als USE in /etc/make.conf eingetragen war, in /etc/portage/make.conf aber nicht?

Das kann kein Mensch mehr nachvollziehen und weisste was?! Es wäre mir auch total wurscht. Freu Dich halt, dass es funktioniert.  :Very Happy: 

Ausdauer hast Du, das muss man Dir lassen .... weiter so.

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo,

meine Erfahrungen besagen, daß im Kernel CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m gesetzt sein muß, damit CUPS 1.5.2 auf dem HP DeskJet 500C (Anschluß: parallel:/dev/usb/lp0) via USB drucken kann. 

Unabhängig, wie das USE-Flag "usb" in /etc/portage/make.conf gesetzt ist, ob ohne, als "usb" oder "-usb"; bei jeweils  erneuter Installation von CUPS druckt er immer.

D.h. die USE-Flag Angabe "usb" ist für CUPS 1.5.2 ohne Belang.

Kann das jemand bestätigen? 

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

